# Where to buy Otomix shoes?



## ethos (Apr 5, 2007)

Having some troubles finding Otomix shoes (the stingrays to be precise). They seem to be out of stock everywhere I look.

Anyone know a good source for them?


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

just out of interest what is the difference between these and other flat soled shoes ? they do look cool but do they have a functionional benefit ?


----------



## Get2ZeChoppNOOW (Mar 28, 2010)

Discount supplements have them last time i looked, not sure if they had stingrays though


----------



## mattW (Jan 12, 2009)

got one pair from discount supplements and another from the british GP expo. try leisureleefitness.com or http://www.bodybuildingkit.com/shop.php


----------



## bally (Feb 15, 2009)

ethos said:


> Having some troubles finding Otomix shoes (the stingrays to be precise). They seem to be out of stock everywhere I look.
> 
> Anyone know a good source for them?


http://www.discountsupplements.co.uk have these in stock in blue £59.99 various sizes


----------



## mattW (Jan 12, 2009)

BatemanLondon said:


> just out of interest what is the difference between these and other flat soled shoes ? they do look cool but do they have a functionional benefit ?


they have a reinforced rubber sole so they don't decompress when squatting or deadlifting heavy, also ankle high so provide some extra support there, I love mine, best training shoes i've ever had. suppose it's up to the individual if they want to fork out the cash but I personally think they are worth it.

shop around because they range in price from £50 to £100 or so, got mine on a pretty good deal so worth the money imo.


----------



## ethos (Apr 5, 2007)

bally said:


> http://www.discountsupplements.co.uk have these in stock in blue £59.99 various sizes


From what I can see they only have size 6 in the blue ones:

http://www.discount-supplements.co.uk/sports-clothing-footwear-otomix-stingray-trainers


----------



## ethos (Apr 5, 2007)

mattW said:


> got one pair from discount supplements and another from the british GP expo. try leisureleefitness.com or http://www.bodybuildingkit.com/shop.php


leisureleefitness.com have them for £99 which seems a bit steep also it doesn't actually state they have them in stock?

bodybuildingkit are looking good.

Thanks


----------



## ethos (Apr 5, 2007)

That time again.

Anyone know where I can get some Black Stingrays (size 10) in the UK? Seems even harder than a couple of years ago....

Mine haven't lasted that great, but finding it hard to find other shoes I like.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

ebay had some last time I looked.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

http://www.bodybuildingkit.com/epages/BT4012.sf/en_GB/?ObjectPath=/Shops/BT4012/Products/OTOM3300/SubProducts/OTOM3300-0001


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

I got mine from body beauitfull gym did have to setlle for the cammo ones as they don't make the blue or red ones any more so the guy told me and i did have to wait a month or so for them .muscle and fitness had them in stock but they were around £120 quid a pair


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

http://www.leisureleefitness.com/www.leisureleefitness.coms/info.php?p=12 @ethos


----------



## ethos (Apr 5, 2007)

Sweet, thanks- ordering up now.

Getting them from here: http://www.bodybuildingkit.com/epages/BT4012.sf/en_GB/?ObjectPath=/Shops/BT4012/Categories/%22Otomix%20Boots%22


----------

